
Dear engineers, this is a marathon and not a sprint so take care - fakiolinho2
https://mariosfakiolas.com/blog/dear-engineers-this-is-a-marathon-and-not-a-sprint-so-take-care
======
xueyongg
Do you have any tips on how not to burn out as a software engineer?

------
tomohawk
After 10 years, you look around and start realizing that many of your peers
have dropped out. They seem to be the ones with poor habits. After 20 years,
the ones with poor habits are mostly gone, and many of those who don't
actively pursue good habits are also gone. After 30 years? If you haven't been
actively taking care of yourself, you won't have the capability to do this
work at all.

